#ubuntu-cym 2011-08-05
<croxio5> ohai
#ubuntu-cym 2014-07-28
<markie-> damn, whatever happened to this place
#ubuntu-cym 2015-07-27
<plod> sutmae
#ubuntu-cym 2015-07-29
<plod> :)
